# Indonesian wood



## indonesianwood (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello all.
I have goos e-book if you interst with any indonesian wood..
This book has good explanation about thats grow in indonesia.

I only have 2 volume of 4 volume..
Vol 1
http://www.forda-mof.org/index.php/content/publikasi/post/160

Vol 2
http://www.forda-mof.org/content/publikasi/post/277

Hope it can be a bit help to identified if you find strange Wood in your backyard..
Its only available in bahasa not in English :
Thanks 
Arya

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

